# Some help with model years and such



## RenoRotary (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello, I am new to the Nissan forum you guys have, I normally frequent the Rx7club because currently I have a 1982 Rx-7. 

Well, looking through this old slip of paper I found I saw a picture of a car, the entire page was in Japanese, but under the picture it had the words, in english, "Nissan Gazelle Hardtop." The car in the photo is slightly modified, I think just lowered with some after-market airdam. I fell in love with the looks of the car immediately, through a week of searching I found out that the car (or a very similar one) was sold in the US as the 1982 Datsun 200SX, and I was so excited I got on here and started searching around. I only found some links to old ebay listings and a thread or two about how people just picked up theirs. I'm really interested in finding one, but I have some questions.

So my questions are
-What were the model years are there for the 1982 200SX? (did they start in 80 and go to 84 for example)
-What are the best sources of information I can find or look into on these cars?
-Any addvice? Warnings or things to look out for?
-What is the chassis code? Engine code(s)?

Sorry, very long post, but I'm at square 1 and I don't know where to go from here.

Thanks in advance, Eric.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

hi
the car in question is probably a S12, these where in production form about that time untill 1988 (uk ayway), The scoop you talked about is probably the factory one, when they used the FJ engine it was a little to tall and the scoop was fitted to give clearance.
they came with a family of engines
FJ20E
FJ20ET
VG30E
CA18ET
there is quite a bit on the web about them, they where called 200sx ,silvia, gazelle depending on country

does it look like this?









wwwFJ20.com is a good site
Club-S12.org another

there is loads more too

ask away any more questions i'll try and answer them for you


----------



## RenoRotary (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks very much, thats looking like its one model year newer than what I was looking at. I found out it may also be called the S110? Here is a photo I found, I doesn't have splitter in the front I was talking about, but here it is.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

yer i thought about it after and the S12 didn't come out till 1984, The S110 is a fantastic car, it came with different engines, here in the UK they used it for rallies and had a FJ24 under the hood,

got to www.fj20.com and there is some information about them there


----------



## RenoRotary (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks, I needed some info like that.


----------

